# Old Beginner - Which One?



## Stillelman (Jun 5, 2006)

I know you can add this to a collection of which MA do I choose, but here goes.

I have an idea, but would like your input on some of the disciplines I have narrowed it down to.  I am kinda a big guy, (6'-1, 230lbs, 29 yrs old), and not really interested in the high flying Tae Kwon Do or the competition Karate type MA.  I would consider myself athletic, and more interested into strikes instead of redirection and throws.

I am doing this for a few reasons: 1.  Since not being active in athletics, lets say I'm not as fit as I used to be, so fitness is one (but not the most important)  2. Self-defense  3.  I enjoy the combatness of altercations and competition.  This has changed since I was younger, when I enjoyed a street fight for fun, but now I enjoy the beauty that evolves when two people fight that "know" how to fight.

I hope I do not sound like someone that wants to learn just so he can go beat up anyone that confronts him, because that is not my personality at all.  I have a baby daughter and wife, and my ideal goal would be eventually pass on my abilities and have them join in on the training.

Some of the MA I was leaning to were American Kenpo or Kung-Fu San Soo.  Also, there is a Brazilian Jui-Jitzu around me, but I do not feel that would be to my immediate enjoyment (even though I know they say most fights end on the ground).  I always thought I would enjou Muay Thai, due to the elbows and knee techniques, but no one around me teaches it.

Now that I sound green, and show my limited knowledge can anyone help me out.  Also, is there any suggestions for some MAs I might have left out.  I have started narrowing it down to local instructors (Dallas/Fort Worth Texas area), but wanted to narrow down my search from every type of MA out there.  

Thanks for all your help, and you can now proceed to laugh about the post.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 5, 2006)

lol
rofl
and
lmao

No, seriously...Welcome to the board Stillelman.  There are plenty of wise and experienced folk hereabouts that can easily help you in your decision.  I am not one of them; but, one should be along any second.

Good luck!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not sure I qualify either but have you considered; Boxing, Sanshou (aka Sanda), Wing Chun, or Jeet Kun Do.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 5, 2006)

First off Welcome and glad to hear you are thinking about starting out your training.

My personal opinion would be kenpo, but that is my "first love" .  But there are many other great styles out there.  I would suggest trying a few classes in 2-3 styles that interest you.  And I would not discount TKD.  It is not all about "high flying".    Even within some of the styles you have mentioned, there are numerous variations you may want to look at.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, I have some good news for you.  29 years old isn't "old" at the least, and the conditioning will take care of itself as you continue to train.  In fact, most folks who train in the martial arts really don't fear hitting even 40 years old at all.  



			
				Stillelman said:
			
		

> I have an idea, but would like your input on some of the disciplines I have narrowed it down to. I am kinda a big guy, (6'-1, 230lbs, 29 yrs old), and not really interested in the high flying Tae Kwon Do or the competition Karate type MA. I would consider myself athletic, and more interested into strikes instead of redirection and throws.


 
The important thing to remember, is that the term of "Karate" is going to encompass a very large number of styles.  Some are going to be virtually completely striking styles, while others are going to incorporate a good deal of grappling / throwing as well.  Some will emphasize competition-style fighting, others emphasize more radical methods.  For example, if you go to a Kyokushin Karate school, then you can darn well bet that you're going to be engaging in full contact sparring.  

Even within the same style, there can be a lot of differences.  I've seen some Shotokan schools that focus too much on preparing their students for tournaments, while others were as non-tournament in nature as I've seen.  

Check out some schools in your area.  Since you're in the DFW area, you should have a very nice multitude of choices.  Your own eyes are going to be the best judge of what you think is good for you.  If you get a chance, take a free class here and there with the various schools to see if it's to your liking, and more importantly, speak with the instructors.  

If you don't feel comfortable at a certain place, then visit elsewhere.  

Best of luck to you in finding a school.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Well, I have some good news for you. 29 years old isn't "old"


 
Wait a minute.... How did that one slip by me.... must have been a senior moment..... *29!!!! WHAT DO YOU MEAN OLD *

Just kidding, welcome to MT


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm no expert, but maybe tang soo do, tae kwan do, or even jeet kun do. All are good styles combining flexible use of hand and foot attack combinations, many of which are easy to learn and to use. But of course, as always, if it doesn't feel right, don't do it.


G'luck!


----------



## Stillelman (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, yawl are fast, good thing I'm not ready to face you.  Great advice, I have not thought (or really heard of some of what you are suggesting).

I appreciate the suggestions, and have called and started seeing who seems like they are interested in new members, and that I come by and visit.

Also, I do not feel old (except when my daughter runs circles around me), but was just commenting to the late start into MA. 

Again, thanks for the input and I look forward to more insight and keeping you posted.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 5, 2006)

Stillelman said:
			
		

> Wow, yawl are fast, good thing I'm not ready to face you. Great advice, I have not thought (or really heard of some of what you are suggesting).
> 
> I appreciate the suggestions, and have called and started seeing who seems like they are interested in new members, and that I come by and visit.
> 
> ...


 
lol...late start.  Man, I was 40 or 41 when I got to MA.  You are NEVER too old.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 6, 2006)

Absolutely do NOT rule out Taekwondo because of the common misconception that it is all about flying kicks, high kicks, or just kicking. Most of my teaching (and many good instructors I know) spend more time on basic kicks, hand techniques, joint locks, and even throws and ground techniques. Flying kicks are for the young and enthusiastic students (and some of us old fools) who want to push the limits of our abilities. No one is required to fly, or kick high. You do what you can, but you might be surprised as to what you can do, and what you would enjoy once you got started.

Also, don't be misled by the cliche' that the majority of fights end up on the ground. For me, this is true because my opponent ends up on the ground after I kick them in the groin! 
:btg: 

The reason so many fights end up on the ground is because the majority of the people getting into street fights don't know how to fight. Thus, the first thing the try to do is wrestle, grapple, and tackle the opponent, then they try to slug it out on the ground. This is often avoided when you know how to strike an opponent effectively from any range, and you learn how to avoid being taken down or thrown. Many systems of Martial Art can teach you this, and Taekwondo is one of the best (in my opinion), if you find the right school with a qualified instructor. You should learn controls, throws, and groundwork as well, in the event that you do need it, but that should become more rare with advanced training.

I don't want to influence you on your decision (taekwondo), so I'll just say, "Welcome to Martial Talk (taekwondo), and good luck with your search" (taekwondo).  

Chief Master (taekwondo) D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## Carol (Jun 6, 2006)

I started in American Kenpo when I was 36 

I wouldn't rule out Tae Kwon Do either.

My personal suggestion...pay very close attention to the instructor and the quality of the instruction.  A great teacher is what makes it a great experience.  

There are a bunch of people here on MT that are from Texas.  Don't be afraid to give a shoutout of some of the schools you are intersted in, you may be able to get some feedback

Wishing you good fortune


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 6, 2006)

I am one of those young bucks that started in thier teens, but 29 is still young compared to a lot of folks who start...remember the nike commercial....follow that advise.

And welcome to MT....beer?...


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 6, 2006)

29 ain't old.    I was 32 years old when I resumed my YSKR training (after an 8+ year hiatus), and just started taking Aikido a couple days ago.  By the way...I'm 34 years old.  

By the way...welcome to MT.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 6, 2006)

Stillelman said:
			
		

> I am kinda a big guy, (6'-1, 230lbs, 29 yrs old


 
Welcome to the club. (5'11" 225 lbs) not exactly big, but definitely not small.

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Oh yeah.........*29 IS NOT OLD!!!!!*:whip: :ultracool   (38 here)


Frank


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 6, 2006)

Stillelman,

First of all Welcome to MT!  There are lots of knowldegable, interesting and cool people here and I think you will enjoy the community.

Congratulations on deciding to investigate the Martial Arts!  I think you will find it very rewarding and someday find yourself perplexed as to what life was life before you stated training!  *smile*

There have been excellent suggestions for different systems but I think the most important piece of advice (already offerred I beleive ) is that you should talk to the instructors and watch a class.  Becoming a Martial Arts student is not only about learning the skills but about being part of a community.  You will have a far better experience if you find a school that suits your temperment, expectations and inclinations.  Some people like smelly, dark training halls with rough and tumble students.  Some prefer cleaner commercial schools where families tend to train.  Some people prefer Marine Drill Sergeants for Instructors while others prefer a more upbeat "coaching" style.

The only way to find out is to visit schools, talk to the Instructor, talk to the students and participate in the class.  You will feel awkward, you will be sore, that's natural.  Take note of how the Instructor deals with you in class and how the other students deal with you.  Remember you are planning on spending a lot of time getting hot and sweaty with these folks, you should feel like they are people you want to hang with. *grin*

Oh yuea and you may want to consider the Filipino Martial Arts!  I find it to be a rich and rewarding family of systems and you get to work with weapons very early on!  *grin*

Best Regards,

Rob Masson


----------



## funnytiger (Jun 6, 2006)

It might be easier to start off with knowing what is available in your area. Where would you be taking your ma at? :asian:


----------



## Stillelman (Jun 6, 2006)

I swear I have never been to a message board with more people trying to help.  So thanks a lot.  

I am located in the Fort Worth, Texas area and have been calling around trying to find some of the instructors that seem interested in teaching someone new and not just training for competitions.  

So far I have contacted two Kenpo instructors, a BJJ/Muay Thai instructor, and a Sang Soo instructor.  

Again, thanks for all the advice, and I'm trying to find a variety of MAs to contact so I can get a wide range to see which fits my personality.

Oh, if anyone trains around the Fort Worth area let me know how you like your training.


----------



## Drac (Jun 7, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..I started in the MA in my late late 20's.Then I got serious in my early 40's..*29 IS NOT OLD...*


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 7, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> Absolutely do NOT rule out Taekwondo because of the common misconception that it is all about flying kicks, high kicks, or just kicking.


 
Absolutely do NOT rule it out, because it's good for fitness and leg flexibility with all them high kicks.

I would NOT rule it in as being nearly as practical as Wing Chun though. High kicks and joint locks take a while to execute. In Wing Chun, when standing, there's no time to grab, and by attempting it you could end up trapped, with broken fingers, or in receipt of the damage of some fast fists that you will NOT be able to "grab" and "lock" so easily.

In Wing Chun the hand that punches is followed by more punches, not easy for them to recover the fight. Try something fancy and you'll get hit - hard to recover from there, but your best chance is to fire your own punches fast and down the centre line, blocking the opponents attack with your own. 

The hand that punches also blocks.

The hand that grabs ain't so useful.


----------



## tkd_jen (Jun 7, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> I don't want to influence you on your decision (taekwondo), so I'll just say, "Welcome to Martial Talk (taekwondo), and good luck with your search" (taekwondo).
> 
> Chief Master (taekwondo) D. J. Eisenhart


 
Awesome Last Fearner!!!

Stillelman, you have recieved great advice so far. You are lucky to be in an area where you have a lot of variety to choose from. So just keep doing what you are doing. If I had that much opportunity I would visit every school I could just to check out other MA's, even if I thought I wasn't interested. In my TaeKwonDo class we have a guy who started when he was 40, and a few other 'older than average' Moms as well. They show up, work hard, and do what they can physically. Will they ever do a 540 jump backspin, nope. And they will not ever be expected to either. Welcome to MT and the wonderful world of Martial Arts, where age doesn't matter, attitude and heart do though! I suggest at least checking out a TKD school or two, but then again I am biased as TKD is like a drug to me....just can't get enough...must go to class NOW!!!

Good luck!!!


----------

